# A nice load of sawed lumber



## sprucegum (Nov 29, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 29, 2015)

It looks like you scanned that - is that from your own family photos? You have a sawyer in the woodpile?


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 29, 2015)

Kevin said:


> It looks like you scanned that - is that from your own family photos? You have a sawyer in the woodpile?


Wife's family they made butter churns, butter presses, cow stanchions, and croquet sets at a water powered factory until the flood of 1927 sent the whole thing down the Connecticut river. Other branches of the family had a steam mill and supplied the factory with timber. Wonder how they got that smoke stack up

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 29, 2015)

Old family stuff is really cool !....... one old fella in our family put in his will , a hog , so many pound of nails and a good bit of cherry lumber........


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 29, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> Old family stuff is really cool !....... one old fella in our family put in his will , a hog , so many pound of nails and a good bit of cherry lumber........


I have seen old wills that list items that we take for granted now. Things like a iron shovel, a bolt of cloth , and even clothing were so expensive and required so much work to produce they were often listed item by item if not in the will then in the inventory of the estate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Nov 29, 2015)

sprucegum said:


> Wife's family they made butter churns, butter presses, cow stanchions, and croquet sets at a water powered factory until the flood of 1927 sent the whole thing down the Connecticut river. Other branches of the family had a steam mill and supplied the factory with timber. Wonder how they got that smoke stack up
> View attachment 91947 View attachment 91946


Thats really cool! Do you have any of those antique items?


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 29, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> Thats really cool! Do you have any of those antique items?


We have a Roy Brothers stanchion that my wife uses for decoration, I would take a picture but we have been doing some interior decorating and it is in the room that all of the furniture got moved to. Maybe I can get to it tomorrow as we are in the finishing up stages now. We also have a croquet set that I expect is Roy Brothers, as well as a butter print from my Great Grandfather that is most likely a Roy Brothers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------

